# Bacis Concept Of Life According To All Four Major Religion(Hinduism,Islam Sikhism And Christain)



## sikh Engineer (May 16, 2015)

Waheguru ji ka khalsaWhaeguru ji ki Fateh

I request all to give their views on the concept of life according to all four major religions.


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 18, 2015)

What's your real question?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 22, 2015)

sikh Engineer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsaWhaeguru ji ki Fateh
> 
> I request all to give their views on the concept of life according to all four major religions.
> 
> View attachment 19603


Sikh Engineer ji,

Guru Fateh.

Pardon my ignorance but I am a bit confused by your query.

First and foremost and I am sure you are aware of it that there are 3 Abrahamical religions starting with Judaism,Christianity,Islam. I know Sikhi does not talk much about Judaism because of lack of contact with them during Sikhi time and secondly they were never the troublemakers in the world over. They are the true 'Banyans' in every sense of the term used in Hinduism but many times better. All 3 Abrahamical religions have one umbilical cord which is Abraham. It is not practical to talk about Christianity and Islam without bringing Judaism in fold.

So, I would request you to share your thoughts regarding the subjects and raise some questions. This way we can have a better interaction in my opinion.

Just a thought!

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Original (May 22, 2015)

sikh Engineer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsaWhaeguru ji ki Fateh
> 
> I request all to give their views on the concept of life according to all four major religions.
> 
> View attachment 19603



Sikh Engineer Ji

Put the kettle on and bring about arm chairs for a heavy-duty explanation [anyone], not that I want to entertain, but rather, listen !

The world would be a boring place if we all believed the same things, celebrated events on same dates and practiced along similar constructions, don't you think ? But definitely in my view, it would surely be a better world if we all stopped believing in our beliefs quite so strongly and make allowances for others in an appreciative cultural variation sense of the "one" God in a different land.

Much obliged


----------



## Harry Haller (May 25, 2015)

sikh Engineer said:


> I request all to give their views on the concept of life according to all four major religions



see carrot, see whip
carry out rituals and believe in the supernatural
get closer to carrot, dodge whip
die, get carrot


----------



## Ajeet Singh (Jun 1, 2015)

All religions of the world talk about BLISS state of mind & heart . Bliss is a state of enjoying the light of love of truth in the mind . The road maps are different for each religion to enjoy Bliss. Whereas Gurbani desires/directs us to enjoy Infinite Bliss of LOVE of TRUTH inside our heart also known as SHABD GURU. If you are blessed with the state of enjoying NAAM even for a fraction of second, you are blessed liberation as guaranteed by GURU GOBIND SINGH JEE MAHARAJ.....................................LOVE  .


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 2, 2015)

I wonder if my cats and their beautiful babies have religious beliefs. They never went to school and yet they understand each other for the sake of survival. More can be said like, "Man without religion is like a fish without a bicycle".


----------

